# Cats and rats living together?



## Kuraudia (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey
I have a cat named Bazinga (guess why ) and he looooooves watching my rats, but is this bad for them?
My rats are normally in my room, but I have to leave the door open so that my room doesn't stink so much (which it does) but if I do, my cat pesters them. He tries to hurt them but never can (he just claws the cage).
Is it ok for them?


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

My cat used to do that but after a while he just lost interest. Now he sometimes watches them but they don't seem to mind!


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Kuraudia said:


> Hey
> I have a cat named Bazinga (guess why ) and he looooooves watching my rats, but is this bad for them?
> My rats are normally in my room, but I have to leave the door open so that my room doesn't stink so much (which it does) but if I do, my cat pesters them. He tries to hurt them but never can (he just claws the cage).
> Is it ok for them?


If your cat acts like he wants to hurt them, you should keep them separate. 

My cat and rat are good friends. My rat will groom the cat and they fall asleep on the couch together. My cat has never showed any signs of wanting to hurt my rat. So, I allow them to play/spend time together. 

However, if my cat had acted in any way that she "might hurt my rat"..... I'd be sure to keep them apart.


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

I am sure after a while your cat will loose interest especially if you teach the cat that should not do that. Try getting a a little squirt gun and staying out of sight when your cat goes to the cage and the moment it starts doing the undesirable behavior you could squirt it and make it unplesant. Then when it simply sits and watches but does not try to get the rats then give a treat.

Just a thought. It works with some cats.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

My cats will stick their paws in the cage. Out of my 5 rats- 2 will nip their paws, 2 will run and hide, and 1 doesnt care. I keep hoping they'll bite hard enough to discourage my brat cats from doing it but the cats keep doing it. Not constantly, maybe a few times a day... I keep a small change jar on the coffee table and shake it when the cats put their paws up but I guess since I cant do it when I'm sleeping/at work, the cats dont quite get the memo. 

I do not let them out together, not worth the risk unless you %100 trust your cats. 

The guinea pig, on the other hand, the cats will follow around curiously but not touch. And they never go near her cage.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't have inside cats but have dogs. I leave the boys door open but usually have the plexiglass baby gate up so the dogs won't bother them. The only time my dog is in there is with me when the rats are put away. He sits in my feet while I sew. I would rather be careful than have a horrible accident. I would try to discourage your cat from bothering them, but I'm not sure how since I don't have cats to keep away from mine.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I never had a problem with cats, but when I took my rats to my SOs house over the holidays, their little dachshund was trying to play with them. My one boy didn't care. My other boy said, "Uh, no, pal" and nipped his nose once hard enough to make the dog yelp a little. After that, the dog would just sit and watch them.


----------



## Kuraudia (Jan 15, 2014)

I went to check on them because I was hearing some loud noises (like something banging on the cage) and there was the cat, looking at my rats. I went to fetch something to squirt Bazinga with and when I got back I waited until he attacked. He didn't. Bianca (my aggressive rat) was trying to bite and hurt my cat!! I was so surprised! She was being really ferocious and was scaring him! So... problem solved? xD
I'll wait and definitely use the water method if Bazinga hasn't learnt his lesson yet.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

My cat Dee loves to watch the rats, but never tries to hurt them. I wouldn't trust her alone with them, but she'll jump up beside me while I hold them and act like any other time she's cuddling with me.


----------



## Margeauxeatsushi (Jul 27, 2013)

I have 2 rats and 6 cats right now (fostering 2 feeal kittens to tame them). Out of my cats, 2 don't even seem to notice, 2 want to play with them, and the 2 kittens seem pretty scared of them. Sometimes when I let my rats out on the couch, the 2 curious cats come and sit nearby with playful intentions. They sometimes swat at the rats tails, but as soon as my ratties notice, they spin around real quick and charge the cats. Sometimes they bite the cats nose or paw. At first I was concerned, but everyone seems to get the picture. The cats know they can't actually mess with the rats cause even though their hunting instinct can't resist the tail too much, they know there's teeth at the other end! I think thet know that rats are way too big to actually be food. The rats will groom themselves and sleep and crunch right next to the cats, but they are aware if the cats get too frisky and then they'll scare them off. I think it just depends on your cats and rats. I would never leave my rats out with my cats unattended. I'm not sure if in worried about the cats or rats, but I want to be nearby just in case. But from my experience, rats can easily defend themselves against lazy domesticated felines.


----------



## Pawprints (Feb 17, 2014)

My two cats love to watch my rats, and it doesn't seem to bother the ratties at all. The younger cat likes to sit right by the cage and little Ninja Bear will run up and sit right in front of her. I think it confuses my cat lol. My rats don't seem to have a problem with it and it gives my indoor cats a little live television enrichment, so I think them living together is perfectly alright.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

If it's an option, I think you should close the door and work on the smell problem instead of training your cat.. Sounds like the rats are stressed since they are trying to defend themselves, and your cat might get a nasty bite. I don't have any experience with this though.


----------

